# Dust Separator



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Rockler has a Dust Separator on sale this week for $69.00 sounds like a good deal and this unit looks like it operates on the same principal as my Dust Deputy from Onieda


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Got one and like it.


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 13, 2012)

Same here. I bought mine during a previous sale for the same price and I like it, too.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

papawd said:


> Rockler has a Dust Separator on sale this week for $69.00 sounds like a good deal and this unit looks like it operates on the same principal as my Dust Deputy from Onieda


Hi Warren - I think this is the one you are referring to:
Dust Right® Dust Separator - Rockler Woodworking Tools
I don't believe it would be nearly as effective as the dust deputy but would be handy to keep larger chips out of the dust deputy. I managed to clog mine once with some larger chips of my dado blade. Cost me a vacuum motor so now I use a seperator between the table saw and dust deputy when I'm doing a lot of half laps.


----------

